# Tipps zur führung einer Gilde



## Korat88 (14. November 2007)

Nun da ich bei der Suche keinen passenden Threat gefunden habe eröffne ich jetzt einen^^

Ich habe mir schon öfters Gedanken gemacht wie man eine Gilde besser führt.
Was kann man für Events machen?
Wie sollte die durchschnittliche Spieleranzahl in einer Gilde aussehen?
usw.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Tipps geben und mir einige Regeln als Gildenleiter überbringen, damit keiner die Lust am Spiel verliert.



Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Glomandir (14. November 2007)

Korat88 schrieb:


> Nun da ich bei der Suche keinen passenden Threat gefunden habe eröffne ich jetzt einen^^
> 
> Ich habe mir schon öfters Gedanken gemacht wie man eine Gilde besser führt.
> Was kann man für Events machen?
> ...



naja.. denke hier ist die frage was ist das Ziel? RP? Raiden? PvP? just for Fun? 

Jedes braucht wieder anderes, ne andere Anzahl Spieler und andere vorangehensweisen... denke ned dass man dies so pauschal sagen kann


----------



## Macaroli (14. November 2007)

Das ist aber schwer so allgemein zu beantworten. Bei einer Gilde steht sicher immer das gemeinsame Spielen im Vordergrund. Was das immer ist, dass kann variieren. Auf Basis von Raids (sehr viele zieht es über kurz oder lang schon da hin), Instanzen, Quests, oder Rollenspiel oder Schlachtfelder vielleicht auch noch anderes.

Darauf sollte das ausgerichtet sein. Und daraus ergibt sich dann auch ein Stück weit die Größe der Gilde. Wer die 25-Raids ausspielen will, wird kaum weniger als 45 - 50 Spieler haben können, damit alle Eventualitäten ausgeglichen werden können.
Eine Rollenspielgilde könnte auch mit 2 Leuten was machen, übertrieben gesagt (aber zur Gründung braucht man ja eh mehr unterschriften ^^)

Und dann ist eine Gilde nunmal nicht einfach da und funktioniert, sondern es muss meist was organisiert werden. Und da kann es im Verlauf immer mal zu Problemen kommen. Typisch ist glaube ich die Situation, dass die Gilde auf 70 levelt und dann wollen die ersten bereits die Raids anfangen, die anderen sind noch nicht so weit oder wissen noch nicht wie es so richtig laufen sollte. Ein kritischer Punkt für die Gilde meist. Da kann eine geschickte Organisation ein bißchen was machen. V. a. dass man vielleicht mal einen Zeitplan aufstellt, aber das ist dann schon sehr speziell und in dem Fall auf die Raids ausgelegt.

Also das nur mal als ein paar Tipps, einen golden Weg, der immer und in jeder Situation der Richtige ist, gibt es nicht. Aber vielleicht noch das: Es hilft der Gildenleitung ungemein, wenn sie ein paar aktive Offiziere hat, die auch über die Rechte verfügen eine Gilde zu führen. Eine Gilde die von einer Person alleine abhängig ist, wird irgendwann ins leere laufen.


----------



## Lurock (14. November 2007)

Das wichtigste beim Führen einer Gilde ist Disziplin, die
kommt leider vor dem Spaß, wenn man eine erfolgreiche Raidgilde
führen will. auch wenn gleich massig "omg-du-noob-flames" kommen,
es ist einfach so, ichw ar schon in mehreren Gilden denen es um Spaß
ging, was ich suuper fand/finde, aber geschafft in Sachen Raid
haben sie (damals) nüscht, weil es immer dieses:
"Montag: Kara" 20 leute sagen: "bin dabei"
am montag sind genau 2 online und am nächsten tag
sagt der gildenführer: "war ja nicht schlimm, das
nächste mal geht das schon!" Auch das nächste Mal
hats nicht funktioniert... Also: Merke dir für die gute Zukunft
einer Raidgilde steht Disziplin ziemlich weit oben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korat88 (15. November 2007)

Also es sollte einerseits Rp betrieben werden andererseits später Inis besucht werden.


----------

